# LI-poly for emaxx



## madness67203 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm wondering where I can get pre assembled li-poly packs for the emaxx. I've seen an ad for them in one of the R/C mags. But I can't remeber where I saw it. I think they were 8000mah thanks


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Madness,
I carry 4400mah lipolys that can be paralleled if you are interested. Let me know if i can help.

Robert 
www.purehobby.com
[email protected]


----------



## darkultra (Dec 30, 2004)

With a ESC with a current or accelleration limiter, could we use a single 4400mah pack?

e-maxx might be so light we don't need metal CVDs and steel idlers.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pure Hobby has a 4400 14.8v pack that they offer that would be ideal. See their link on the right hand side of the page or www.purehobby.com


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

4400mah should be fine for stock motors. Keep in mind that it is too long for the stock battery trays though. Nothing larger than the 3100 packs will fit the stock trays, and even a 4S pack of those will be taller than sub-C packs. I use a pair of 4S3500mah packs in parallel on my brushless monster, but it can hold 7 cells flat. With the weight drop though, even 3S packs should run pretty well.......3S3100mah on each side would give some nice runtime in parallel.


----------



## darkultra (Dec 30, 2004)

starluckrc
What brushless do you have? I thought going with 2p PX3S-2500 for a C50 maxx and Schulze 18.97 KW supermaxx!

If you guys think about LiPo for a brushless max see this email I got from Chris at www.finedesignrc.com :


HI Jon, NO Way You have Only A C50-12S Motor MAXX cells Is 12. NO 4S Lipos Till Motor Change You Will need Lehner 3100XL with Sch 18.97 SC . Then 4S lipo Is maxx , But It will Run Like 16 reg. cells. So you Need A motor that can run on 16 cells VOLTS Wise. Then A S/C of 100 Amps Or So Will NOT BURN out on you. This Is What will work., PS the Power Diff. is 30% More on just the Motors, The Lipo batterys Are 30-355 Moroe Power Again. 6S NOT for this Truck just way to much. Thanks Chris Fine


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

darkultra said:


> starluckrc
> What brushless do you have? I thought going with 2p PX3S-2500 for a C50 maxx and Schulze 18.97 KW supermaxx!
> 
> If you guys think about LiPo for a brushless max see this email I got from Chris at www.finedesignrc.com :
> ...


It may be easier to tell you what brushless I don't have (lol). Nowadays I stick with the Feigao and Plettenberg motors mainly, and I do have an HV Maxx around for comparisons sake. The HV didn't seem to like 4S all that well. It's more like running 14 cells. Be leary of what Chris Fine tells you. He is good at recommending what he wants to sell you. 6S too much........I have setups to run much more. It's all about proper motor selection.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Like Jamie said, Chris Fine is not a good source for brushless and li-po info. I even got Chris started on li-pos with alot of info i shared with him and no thank you to date.

Putting it simple! Chris Fine is a con man and will get your money with zero support afterwards because he already has your money and you are bothering him type of attitude!

Stay away from Fine Design Marine! You have been warned!

PS. I am not the only one who feels this way! Check all over of the internet for alot more of the same about Mr. Fine!


----------

